# My New Bombtrack Hook EXT-C Build



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am just getting started on this (frame arrived today). Given that I have a dedicated road bike and MTB that I really enjoy, I am planning to go a little crazy with this build and will likely run the good old SRAM Force AXS 1x Mullet setup. Right now, I am thinking 42T front ring and 11-50 or 11-52 in the rear (or something along those lines...) due to the climbing I contend with in Colorado. I will probably start with 650b, but will eventually build up a 700cc wheelset too. I already have some WTB Venture 47 tires, so those will likely get thrown on this build too. I am in no rush to finish this and will probably take my time and do it right, God willing, due in part to budget restraints and the bike parts shortage we are all experiencing. Here's a little bit about the frame and the Mullet setup.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The Mullet Bike - SRAM







www.sram.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

For wheels, I am looking at Hunt, Prime, and FFWD right now, but might explore Zipp's new stuff as well. I am thinking FSA or Pro for the cockpit and seatpost. Not sure on the saddle and these parts though, so please share your favorites if you have any. Looking forward to any recommendations you have.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

For a gravel bike, I would definitely choose 650b rims as you can fit wider tires. They will also give you slightly lower low gearing.

Do you plan on building wheels or going with factory wheels?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Definitely going factory. There are a number of nice, relatively affordable, reasonably light, durable sets available these days. As for the 650b vs 70cc debate, both have pros and cons. I am going to start with 650b for some of the reasons you mentioned, added comfort and nice handling primarily. I plan to own a set of both ultimately like I said before though as each has its merits and place in my opinion.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------

